# Planted Tank



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

to anyone interested, I have got root tabs and fertiliser for my plants.
I cut off all the dead stuff sorted the roots and rearranged one half of my tank.
heres a vid of what it looks like now, pretty bare and thin of plants.
im going to do monthly vid update of the the growth with the tabs and fert.
I don't have CO2 at the moment, which I MAY upgrade to, and I will also use the ferts Tylerd uses once mine runs out in a few weeks
hopefully I will have an underwater forest in 6 months!
the p's now have a place to rest/hide and LOTS of swimming space and the currents a lot stronger without all the bogwood and plants blocking it further along the tank.
so far they are using the whole length of the tank
I will add a wider variety of plants, I would like more colour adding some red plants, but all in due time


----------

